# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Zahvala

## Edita

Udruga odgajatelja se ovim putem još jednom zahvaljuje na pomoći. Posebno Mukici. 

Hvala

----------


## Mukica

hvala edita   :Heart:  

ne bi vjerovala, al TEK SAD  :shock:  ovo vidim

----------


## Edita

Znaš kako se kaže - Nikada nije kasno.  :D

----------


## Tiwi

Jel to naša teta Edita, s fašničke radionice?  :Smile:

----------


## Edita

Da, Tiwi ja sam ta.

Kako je na radionici bilo puno ljudi, može mala pomoć ?  Ti si ? 

(Crtala mi putokaz do pizzerije ?)

----------


## Tiwi

Da   :Smile:  cura s radija i roda

Mislim da ću ti se javiti uskoro - počela je nova sezona pa da vas čujemo, kaj vas muči, kaj je bolje isl. Može?

----------


## Edita

Ja sam uvijek za akciju, malo je problem vrijeme jer  smo jako angažirani. No, gdje ima volje ima i načina.  Slobodno se javi biti će mi zadovoljstvo.


Izljubi malog anđela.    :Saint:

----------

